# Finding house with a area for home theater



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Im going to start looking for a house. I am interested in peoples thoughts on how to select one with a good area for a home theater ? I am in south Carolina so its not like I'm buying a McMansion or anything. Id like to find a house with a basement but those are few and far in between. Seems like a FROG will be my best bet however it seems like this could get very hot in the summer even with AC. What is the ideal size ? 

Any other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

If I could buy a new house, I would look for one that has the utilities on the opposite side of where the theater would be. 10' ceilings, below a suspended garage, in a room about 15x30.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

In the same line as dougc suggested. It's a good size, not square, good ceiling heights. It leaves you room for a projection screen, a second row seat riser or any other future upgrades. Myself, I'm going to make sure it has some kind of closet or other room beside so to if I decide to hide my equipment, it's convenient.

cheers


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad to know you have your priorities straight - home theater first, then everything else


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It would also be good if the room is seperate form the main sturcture. Like a bonus room over the garage with a connecting hallway. Really helps with sound transmission. Agree with the longer room, a false screen wall allows for speakers to be placed behind it (more screen placement options since the are not in the way). Also getting the rear seats at least 4 ft off the wall would be nice.

It is really hard to find houses designed for theater rooms unless they are just that, designed with it in mind. Have you condisered buiding, then you get what you really need without the remodel.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tonto said:


> It is really hard to find houses designed for theater rooms unless they are just that, designed with it in mind. Have you condisered buiding, then you get what you really need without the remodel.


This is where it's at I think. Its already been agreed that our next and last house will have an unfinished basement to finish as I see fit. I may have to sleep in a pink bedroom, but meh, its worth it.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

yoda13 said:


> our next and last house will have an unfinished basement


Mine is in the basement, most of it underground, and it does help when I want to turn the volume up to "spirited" levels. Plus, that is our severe storm retreat.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> Mine is in the basement, most of it underground, and it does help when I want to turn the volume up to "spirited" levels. Plus, that is our severe storm retreat.


Mine is the same - added plus is that all the bedrooms are on the opposite side of the house.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

I would certainly take my time as we did. We actually looked for well over a year and finely located a house that was to our liking and it had a space over a three car garage which was considered a bonus room. If time is on your side you will be best to wait until something comes along as we did and not rush into something that can be modified. The best recommendation I can make is to determine the minimum size you want for the room and wait until it becomes available.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

yoda13 said:


> This is where it's at I think. Its already been agreed that our next and last house will have an unfinished basement to finish as I see fit. I may have to sleep in a pink bedroom, but meh, its worth it.


A basement is really what I want. I hope I can find one in our area.


----------



## annamiata (Feb 11, 2014)

I bought our house in 1998. HT was very expensive back then due to the cost of CRT projector staring at $10K. As soon I saw the rec room above the two cars garage, I knew that the house was going to be my. The rec room is 15 feet wide by 18 feet long with standard ceiling height.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

fschris said:


> A basement is really what I want. I hope I can find one in our area.


Any luck finding what you want?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I know this has been ongoing for a long time, but I think I would look for something with an unfinished basement with as high a ceiling (or joists, since it is unfinished) as possible. That way you can still hide everything in the walls. We looked at a place with a finished basement and I remember thinking it would make a really nice TV room, but to make it a proper theatre would mean ripping stuff out.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

there are so few houses in this area with a basement.... what do you all think about a 20ft by 20ft frog ? ( front room over garage)


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

BamaDave said:


> Any luck finding what you want?


no yet we are waiting a little longer to move.. maybe after summer we will see what the options are. we keep an eye out though but we are just not ready to go yet, $$ housing is really expensive these days and its really just a lot of middle man taking money out. how much does the house cost but then all the fees to everyone. it is ridiculous.


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

When we moved into our new home I claimed the bonus room over the garage. I also made a suggestion which my wife accepted. She made ALL final decisions about all the rooms downstairs. She could ask my opinion and then she makes the final decision even if I did not think it was a good idea. In return I make ALL final decisions about the theater room. It has worked out perfectly.


----------



## rgordonpf (Jun 28, 2014)

My experience is the same as Mr TVs. When we bought our home over 20 years ago the deal my wife and I made was that the living room was my room and she got the rest of the house. I turned my room into the listening room that I had always wanted. I have not always liked her decorating choices. However, our pact has survived as well as our marriage. I have found it helpful for marital relations that my room can be blocked off so that visitors can not see my man cave with equipment and cables strewn everywhere.


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, being able to not see the theater room is very helpful. Especially when the room is undergoing another update and there is some dust is being created. Tools laying around just would not fly with my wife. With the room upstairs, behind a door, things can be left a bit messy without her being upset. That is the beauty of a theater room out of sight from the main part of the house.


----------

